# Just talk to Him.



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Often times people feel inadequate to converse with a holy God. We feel like we don't measure up or don't deserve his attention for one minute. That's because we were born into sin. Our conscience is correct in this. We are unworthy and unclean to approach God. But because he loves us so much, he made a way for us to approach him with confidence. All we have to do is believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and we become members of God's family.

God wants to hear from his children. God is concerned about our heart condition. He wants to hear what's in our hearts. Not some vain repetitious prayers that we memorize and keep repeating over and over. We can talk to him anytime and any place. Tell him your fears, your concerns, your desires. God will never reject those who truly seek him.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

if God is in your heart. He hears your thought, know your intentions, sincerity and of course, transgressions. reflection is in itself a prayer. we can't perform a self examination (conscience or action) and not pray for forgiveness, glorify God for His blessings or ask for the grace to fill our soul. our inadequate self is in need, always in need of grace. the perfect explanation of the 1st beatitude 'Blessed are the poor in spirit, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven'

there isn't wasted form of prayer but the most wondrous prayer (in my opinion) is the one that a congregation say together, out loud. i had a chance to hear the preK to 1st grader recite the Lord's prayer at mass a few weeks ago. that was a spiritual high i'm still reflecting. don't discount the work of God, it's wondrous if we allow it.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

I get what you are saying but most often times our feelings are not what we should follow. We are either disciples of Christ or we're not. The bible clearly says if we confess with our mouths. There are many who have thought about repenting and surrendering to God's will but never do. Most people locked up in prison had good intentions at some point. We need to follow Jesus Christ and his teachings and not our feelings. Hollywood of course tells us to follow your heart.

As far as repetitious prayer:
Matthew 6:7
But when ye pray, use not vain repetitions, as the heathen do: for they think that they shall be heard for their much speaking.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

great quote of scripture, now expand the verse



> Take heed that ye do not your alms before men, to be seen of them: otherwise ye have no reward of your Father which is in heaven.
> 2 Therefore when thou doest thine alms, do not sound a trumpet before thee, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, that they may have glory of men. Verily I say unto you, They have their reward
> 3 But when thou doest alms, let not thy left hand know what thy right hand doeth:
> 4 That thine alms may be in secret: and thy Father which seeth in secret himself shall reward thee openly.
> ...


i'll wait to see how the board absorb this passage, maybe someone can chime in on thoughts


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Is it humility? 

I take this as Christians who boast, brag, or even question other Christians (I know God and you do not as I do) or caring on yourselves like you are a "superior" Christian is not good. Remain humble and in grace.

first thought....


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Keepertx translation. :rotfl:



tngbmt said:


> Take heed that ye do not your alms before men, to be seen of them: otherwise ye have no reward of your Father which is in heaven. _Don't do your good deed in front of men just to be seen by them._
> 2 Therefore when thou doest thine alms, do not sound a trumpet before thee, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, that they may have glory of men. Verily I say unto you, They have their reward
> _If you do, then you are a hypocrite and your only reward will be the praises you receive from men._
> 3 But when thou doest alms, let not thy left hand know what thy right hand doeth: _Don't advertise it and expect something in return._
> ...


I might add more later. Have to go for now.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

when hypocrites pray out loud, they chose prayers that benefit/impress the crowd. they glorify not God but themselves. when they give alms, they give with the intent of getting back status, approval from the viewers. when we confess sins, do we hide things that may make us lose face? pray in the closet with the doors closed equates to self examination, be truthful because the Father can see all.

the word heathen in this verse reference idol worshipers & those that has not faith in the one true god. Jesus tells us that continuously praying to idols & false gods wont be heard, for obvious reason, no matter how much praying. 
"they think that they shall be heard for their much speaking"

our prayer should be to the Father who knows all things before and after. 
then He taught us how to pray

Our Father who art in heaven, Hallowed be thy name.
Thy kingdom come, Thy will be done on earth, as it is in heaven.
Give us this day our daily bread.
And forgive us our trespasses, as we forgive those who trespassed against us
And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil: 
For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, for ever. Amen.

repetitious prayers are design for those that lack the wisdom to form their own (our children) and also those that are using these prayers for reflection (you & i). are we so rich in our spiritual life that the Lord's Prayer is now ... babble? without teachings & memorized prayer, can faith grow out of common sense? the sound of a choir wasteful? 

give glory to our one true God in all forms. i often attend other denomination services. love every lecture, sermon, homily. i'd sing along any christian music (bad as i sound). where there flows the knowledge & worship, i'd gladly spend my time


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

*My last post on this thread.*

Jesus gave us the Lord's prayer as an outline of how we are to pray. God never intended for us to recite it ritualistically (1 Cor 14:15). I know there are many who sincerely practice that, but according to the bible, they are sincerely wrong.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayer is between the one praying and God. We all pray for things over and over again. The sick (how many times do we pray over and over again for those suffering, dying or have cancer, and so forth), trialed times in relationships, troubles at work, or even blessing and thanks. 

When Jesus was on the cross dying for our sins was he not praying Psalms 22 "My God, my God, why hast thou forsaken me?" 

I pray and recite prayers everyday and I know when my heart is with the Holy Spirit God hears my prayer. 

Sometimes when I see or hear something that concerns, saddens, or even touches me I will say the Lord's Prayer with and open heart. I know God hears both The Lord's Prayer and my heart's concern.

I think if someones has a prayer card or is going to say a prayer for them self or someone else and the person praying is praying that prayer with an open heart, God most certainly hears that prayer.

That is our Faith and Hope.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

> God never intended for us to recite it ritualistically (1 Cor 14:11-15)


how is the reference applicable to the assumption made?


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

this is a wonderful learning process. every time you post something i have to figure its application into my life. like DRD, when something sudden happens and i dont have a ready prayer, i'll fall back on the Lord's Prayer. i drove by an auto accident last night which the ambulance wasnt there yet, it was on the other side of the highway. i prayed for everyone's safety in my own words and remembered this thread. i wanted to keep my thoughts and prayer on them .. so i said one decade. peace & blessings.


----------

